# Is being Lawyer a good career for an SA'er?



## panasonic3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well as the title suggest can an SA'er become a lawyer?

Is anyone here thinking of becoming a lawyer.









....


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

From what I hear and see you need to be confident and outgoing to be successful as a lawyer.

Also, arent there way too many lawyers in the US and many graduates cannot find work because of that`?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Really bad idea...


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

What others said + lawyers are some of the lowest forms of humans on this planet, do not become one for the love of god.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe depends on how bad your SA is. If you can overcome it, this might be a great job. As far as I have heard, lawyers earn quite a decent income.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I do agree being a lawyer isn't for the honest and kind type of person, i think. Sure you will make good money no doubts about that. But it's not a job for everyone, and SA might really hurt it.


----------

